# Swift Habitation Door Recall



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Regarding recent letter from Swift regard possible delamination of the main hab door, and the modification to remove gas strut.

I am still waiting for the work to be done after notifying the dealer in January, just wondering how long others are waiting for parts.

Not used van this year as the control panel often does not turn on, and the heater switch is erratic, sometimes it works and other times it does not.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hullo SWIO

Swift told me when I was getting my vans' faults fixed that normal turnaround time on a van was 4-6 weeks. I gave them 10 days and they fixed it within a week. The control panel is a known fault and mine was replaced within that week. I think you'll have to push them a bit to get it done quickly. Hope this helps. 

Keith


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, 

It should not take long at all for the door mod. All they did to ours was remove the gas strut and fix a plastic receiver to the wall of the MH and a plastic locator on the door (Similar to the clips seen on some caravan doors)

Can't see why these items would not be stock items, or at least be readily available, seeing as Swift decided on the recall.


----------

